# progress today



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Went to Mulat for more motor testing and fly fishing practice. Motor is still broke so I just drifted around and tried to throw a popping bug for a few HOURS. I got hit in the back of the head and shoulders a bunch, had some tangles, and a few decent casts. I kept having issues with the tippet getting crazy twisted and would knot up repeatedly. I actually had something try to bite the bug but that was as close as I got. My issues today were the bug hitting the water behind me killing the cast basically, the twisting, and trying to pick the bug up without plowing it through the water.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice recap of the day...........................I had to work ..........lol


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

Remember 10-2 10-2 give your back cast time to unferral before you start back to the 10 o'clock point. Start with shorter line to start with and as experience come so will longer line handling and shooting line out.. Hope this helps


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Not sure what short is for you but it took me forever to get the line back out to 30 feet or so, once there it was easy to get to 50, the short lengths were difficult for me. I kept reminding myself of 10 and 2 but eventually the casts would start falling shorter and shorter and I'd try to "fling" it back out there which only made it worse. I also couldn't keep the line in one place, I could hear it right by my head one cast, further out to my right the next, tough to keep it going straight.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Remember that the line has to unroll behind you,But you have to keep the line speed up. Watch your timing and line out 10-15 ft and just concentrate on keeping it overhead and and watch your loops. Watch out and do not snap like a whip just keep it smooth and apply power on the strokes.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

imagine that there is a 10' fence behind you and throw the back cast up and back. I think you will find the popper hitting the water behind you to go away. ...that is until you forget about your back cast then you will need to reinstate the up and back. I learned to do it years ago when I was fishing a small gravel pit that had lots of brush grown up to 10 or 12' high. It allowed me to fish an otherwise unfishable area and catch a bunch of gills. I actually tried the throw the line straight up on the back cast.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

unless you're planning on going to the creeks and target browns or rainbow, i wouldn't try to master the long casts. bass and bream can be caught if you're quiet 15-20 ft. if you'e fishing the gulf or the bay, then a 40-50 ft cast is a necessity. the fish are spooky.

jack


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

sure said:


> Went to Mulat for more motor testing and fly fishing practice. Motor is still broke so I just drifted around and tried to throw a popping bug for a few HOURS. I got hit in the back of the head and shoulders a bunch, had some tangles, and a few decent casts. I kept having issues with the tippet getting crazy twisted and would knot up repeatedly. I actually had something try to bite the bug but that was as close as I got. My issues today were the bug hitting the water behind me killing the cast basically, the twisting, and trying to pick the bug up without plowing it through the water.


Hey...with the tippet twisting, sometimes it an issue of an improperly tied leader. Do you tie your own leaders or are you using tapered ones you bought? Just remember the butt section (and succesive sections that taper your leader) need to be heavier than the tippet to properly turn it over. Just a thought.

Keep at it...it's worth the time invested.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

actually i got rid of the tapered leader and just bought a roll of 8 pound tippet material from academy, are leader and tippet the same thing?lol. I also have a bad habit of using the same knot for everything, the uni. knot tying is NOT my forte.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

we need to start an expert fly fisher form ourselves. whose in?

jack


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I think I see your problem.*

Eight pound test is too wimpy for a bass bug if you are using much of it.

Tie 6' of 30# to your fly line. You seldom need a long leader for Bass.

Big bugs on light leaders are hard to cast.

BTW, how big are your Bass bugs? Can you post a photo of the bug? Add a coin to the photo so we can determine the approximate size.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Tapered leader does make rolling out big bugs easier.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

FurBurger said:


> Tapered leader does make rolling out big bugs easier.


+2

Robin


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

captken said:


> Eight pound test is too wimpy for a bass bug if you are using much of it.
> 
> Tie 6' of 30# to your fly line. You seldom need a long leader for Bass.
> 
> ...


One can be seen in the photos of my blackwater docklight report, I guess it's the smallest size out there? I originally picked them up for bream but figured they do good for other stuff too. I used a length of 10 pound test last night and it didn't twist at all.


----------

